# 아이들하고 사람들



## CadLac

Hello! I'm just starting to learn Korean, and am loving it! Couple question on my notes though, should be simple, so of you could help it would be much appreciated!
I'm seeing the above two subjects, 아이들 and 사람들 a lot, and am a little confused about them.  I believe they are child and adult respectively, but am not entirely sure.  The fact they both end with 들 also intrigues me and I'm wondering if that is just part of the word or if it is a marker of some sort?

And also I jotted down 해요, and I have no idea why... Just kinda in the middle of my notes! Haha

Anyways, translators and grammar sources have failed me, so hopefully you all can help!


----------



## CadLac

And I just realized 들 is the plural marker dur.  Haha, knew that one! Of course, if someone were to explain it in detail I wouldn't mind...


----------



## Superhero1

Hello CadLac.

-들 makes the noun as plural.

Here's the idea :

아이 = a child
아이들 = children
사람 = a person
사람들 = people
동물 = an animal
동물들 = animals


-해요, an ending, is used in colloquial. 
Basically, 해요 is a combination of 해 and 요. 
-해 is derived from -하- which makes the noun as the verb.
Therefore, 해요 is a sort of a verbal ending.


----------



## CadLac

Thanks! For some reason every translator would not help me out on that.  

Although 해요 intrigues me. What does it do as a verb ending/what does it denote?


----------



## wonlon

Superhero1 said:


> Hello CadLac.
> 
> -들 makes the noun as plural.
> 
> Here's the idea :
> 
> 아이 = a child
> 아이들 = children
> 사람 = a person
> 사람들 = people
> 동물 = an animal
> 동물들 = animals
> 
> 
> -해요, an ending, is used in colloquial.
> Basically, 해요 is a combination of 해 and 요.
> -해 is derived from -하- which makes the noun as the verb.
> Therefore, 해요 is a sort of a verbal ending.



I am interested to know the use of 들, I encountered phrase like "문제들", where 들 is connected to an inanimate noun, while most cases I read are animate nouns, espeically people. There should be a boundary of usage, but I am not able to find an explanation.

Would you explain it?


----------



## Ljoe

해요 itself means anything. But it is important to put it because it is a sign of politeness. In Korea, you should add 요 or 해요 to almost every sentence when you meet someone older than you or strangers. Unless, people will upset and think you are rude or unfamiliar with Korean. In my case, I often use them when I meet children to respect them. If you feel close enough to someone, then you will not have to use 해요.


----------



## Ljoe

wonlon said:


> I am interested to know the use of 들, I encountered phrase like "문제들", where 들 is connected to an inanimate noun, while most cases I read are animate nouns, espeically people. There should be a boundary of usage, but I am not able to find an explanation.
> 
> Would you explain it?



The usage of 들 is frequently confused by even Korean people. As you said, 들 is rarely connected to an inanimated noun. But 들 is overused especially when Koreans want to translate plural 's' in English. This came to happen so frequently, it is fair to say there is no boundary of usage. People use 들 when they like. "문제들" is OK to use.


----------



## CadLac

Ljoe said:


> 해요 itself means anything. But it is important to put it because it is a sign of politeness. In Korea, you should add 요 or 해요 to almost every sentence when you meet someone older than you or strangers. Unless, people will upset and think you are rude or unfamiliar with Korean. In my case, I often use them when I meet children to respect them. If you feel close enough to someone, then you will not have to use 해요.



That is very important to know!! Thank you.  I'm well aware how important the formal is. So it goes directly after the verb or attaches to it?


----------



## Ljoe

CadLac said:


> That is very important to know!! Thank you. I'm well aware how important the formal is. So it goes directly after the verb or attaches to it?



요 is a very colloquial word and used mainly in conversation. Keep in mind that this is not a written form.
More formal words of this format are -습니다. or -합니다. (President's speech, news or business meeting...)


The verb of Korean ends with -다.
The verb changes depending on the usage (e.g. end of the sentence in conversation). 
In this case, -다 is out and -어/-아 is in.


Let me give you some examples.

먹다 / 먹어 / 먹어요 (eat)
가다 / 가 / 가요 (go)
오다 / 와 / 와요 (come)
하다 / 해 / 해요 (do)


The verb changes irregularly. And 요 goes directly after the changed verb.


I hope this can give you answer.


----------



## fogtracer

You'd better speak the sentences several times.

If you say it to a younger person than you.
사람들이 운동장에 많이 있네.                        어! 어린이들도 많이 있네
There are many people in the playground.   Ah! There are many children, too.

If you say it to an older person than you.
사람들이 운동장에 많이 있네요.                    어! 어린이들도 많이 있어요


If you say it to the public.
사람들이 운동장에 많이 있습니다.                 아! 어린이들도 많이 있습니다.

Is there a function to attach files? I would like to record my voice and submit it.


----------



## wonlon

fogtracer said:


> You'd better speak the sentences several times.
> 
> If you say it to a younger person than you.
> 사람들이 운동장에 많이 있네.                        어! 어린이들도 많이 있네
> There are many people in the playground.   Ah! There are many children, too.



I don't know how to form this form.
I saw "생일 축하해"!
Is it i) change the verb in to "아요/어요" form and ii) delete the 요? Or just delete the 다 from the original form?



fogtracer said:


> You'd better speak the sentences several times.
> Is there a function to attach files? I would like to record my voice and submit it.


Yes, you choose "Go advanced". Then, at the top of the editing box, you see a symbol which is "attachments".


----------



## fogtracer

wonlon said:


> I don't know how to form this form.
> I saw "생일 축하해"!
> Is it i) change the verb in to "아요/어요" form and ii) delete the 요? Or just delete the 다 from the original form?
> 
> 
> Yes, you choose "Go advanced". Then, at the top of the editing box, you see a symbol which is "attachments".



 very small amount of file attachments is allowed. If you want, I will send it to you by mail.

생일 축하해
여보 생일 축하해! 친구야! 생일 축하해! or 생일축하한다.(The tone of voice is little bit informal or cheerful.)

김선생님! 생일 축하해요.  김선생님! 생일 축하합니다.(The tone of voice is little bit or a lot formal.)


----------

